# Abgerissene Ränder



## Mr.E (30. September 2001)

Ich suche nach einem Tutorial für abgerissene Ränder (als Beispiel: abgerissenes oder angebranntes Papier) oder "Torn Edges"... Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Kennt jemand einen Link?

Danke Mr.E


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. September 2001)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=5808

Kaprolactam


----------



## ephiance (30. September 2001)

thema hatten wir erst vor ca. 10-15 thread benutz dein scroll rad und du siehst das thema in dem alles drinne steht

zitat shiver "think before blah " oder so


----------

